
Google Capture the Flag 2017 - fred256
https://capturetheflag.withgoogle.com
======
brohee
"The Contest is open to individuals who are (1) over the age of eighteen (18)
at the time of entry; (2) not a resident of Brazil, Quebec, Cuba, Iran, Syria,
North Korea, Sudan, or Crimea;"

WTF with Brazil and Quebec being in that list...

~~~
awirth
Also: "Entrants warrant that their codes are their own original work and, as
such, they are the sole and exclusive owner and rights holder of the submitted
code and that they have the right to submit the code in the Contest and grant
all required licenses."

Does that mean exploits can't be cribbed off someone else's (open source) ones
or use libraries? Not being able to do that completely changes the game.

It seems like they copied and pasted rules for a programming contest...

~~~
sirdarckcat
We added this section for the write-ups. We want to be able to republish
write-ups and their code if we want.

------
slg
Off topic: do certain domains or certain users get a bump in value in the HN
ranking algorithm? This post is currently 34 minutes old, has 4 points, 0
comments, and is currently ranked 12th on the front page. That seems like an
unusually high ranking for a post with this level of engagement.

~~~
joshuamorton
I just looked, and every post made more recently than this one (as of now) has
exactly 1 point, so its not that crazy to see this on the front page.

~~~
slg
That is true. It is a Friday in the summer and it is already late afternoon on
the west coast. It is possible that HN is unusually quiet at the moment and
obviously something still needs to make the front page even during slow downs.
I just don't remember seeing numbers that low.

------
neves
If you don't follow the links:

"we’ll be hosting the online qualification round of our second annual Capture
The Flag (CTF) competition. In a ‘Capture the Flag’ competition we create
security challenges and puzzles in which contestants can earn points for
solving them. "

~~~
awirth
Also for those familiar with CTF terminology, TL;DR is:

Online; Jeopardy; Finals onsite (4/team) w/ cash prize.

------
dheera
I really want to "flag" this post. But not really.

